# advise please - new kitten wants to go out



## laila (Mar 2, 2012)

We found a kitten 5 weeks ago - she has been checked out by the vets, they say she is about 8 or 9 months old, she had her injections, we had her spayed 2 weeks ago.

As she lived wild for at least 5 weeks before we had her she wants to go out. 

Have walked her round the garden on a lead a few times. 

This morning we have had visits from two enormous neighbours cats!!! One even came to our back door and they were nose to nose at the window. The visitor hissed and retreated.

Laila (our new kitten) really wants to go out. I am a bit worried because of the other cats now.

What do you think??????

Helen


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Even though you found her as a stray, personally i think shes too young to be out on her own, especially as shes only recently been done

If you post in cat chat, your more likely to have responses


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agreed "cat chat" would be a better place to post  Welcome to the forum.As welsh jet said she is really a bit too young to be going out 10/12 months is young enough to be facing all the dangers that younger kittens will just not see,they are too busy being kittens to realise.As you obviously have cats local to you she will also need to be old enough to stand up for her self if things turn nasty.You dont say what kind of area you live in,is there a lot of traffic ect.I would be keeping her in as long as possible.


----------



## laila (Mar 2, 2012)

I found the Cat Chat after posting this !!!!


----------

